# electronic ear muffs hearing protection hunting/shooting



## bass player (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey guys.
If anyone has used or compared these I appreciate some feed back. I am looking at buying a pair to 1. help my hearing when hunting, 2. use at the sporting clays range as hearing protection/help hearing the trap machines and range commands. I have been comparing on the web, the Pro-ears gold series(pricey but if they cut back on background noise and sound good would be well worth the $279 or so, the Peltor P7, the Walkers Game Ears Qaudmuffs, and several others. It's like "buying a stereo". 
It's hard to try them out, the local stores that I know of don't stock many. Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 28, 2010)

My bro-in-law has some of the $60 ones and they work awesome at the range.  Never used them in the woods, but saw them on sale @ Bass Pro for $30-40 before Christmas.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a range instuctor for North Georgia Law Enforment and I like and use the Peltors.  Draw back is the AAA batteries can be hard to access.  But worth the trouble


----------



## ben300win (Jan 30, 2011)

Had a pair of the Walkers Quads. They were nice but did not block enough noise for me. Thought that they would be good for a prarie dog shoot but ended up going with another pair after that. I have had good success with the caldwells from midway. They do not amplify the sounds as good as the walkers but they are not far from it and about 1/8 of the cost.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 24, 2011)

Peltor or Pro Ears are what I use. They are outstanding.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 24, 2011)

I bought these and they seem to do what is advertised. At the range with a lot of shooters I turn them off and also use ear plugs. When turned on the sound you here is in stereo so you can tell what direction the sound is coming from. I like them.

http://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight-R-01526-Electronic-Earmuff/dp/B001T7QJ9O

http://www.opticsplanet.com/reviews...onic-hearing-proctection-earmuffs-r01526.html

gt40


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 3, 2011)

Love my Howard Leights.


----------



## bandit819 (May 6, 2011)

I have used Peltor, tac-6 I think, for the last 10 years. They are the ones you can wear a hat with. I shot them on the sniper range, I use them in Swat competions and dove shooting. I have used them for Deer but have not noticed that they amplify sounds well but they sure don't muffle regular noise. For the money I would go with Peltor.


----------

